# Paddy's Brewery Saturday Session May 2nd 2009



## Gerard_M (9/4/09)

G'day Brewer's 

Some of you may have heard that I am back brewing at Paddy's Brewery. It has been five years since I first started brewing at Paddy's Brewery & it is great to be back. Paddy's is one of the Sydney beer scenes best-kept secrets. Located in The Markets Hotel on Parramatta Road at Flemington, it is as close to Flemington Markets as you can get. 

After four weeks we are getting our full range of beers back on tap, including the Choc Porter, Pale Ale, Wheat Beer & the star of the show our Gold Medal winning Paddy's Pilsner. I was back in Sydney in December '08 to brew for Paddy's and those beers were entered in the 2009 Australian International Beer Awards where we picked up a gold medal for the Paddy's Pilsner as well as a silver for the Pale & bronze for the Choc Porter. 

To celebrate our Gold Medal winning Pilsner, we will be holding a Saturday afternoon tasting session on Saturday May 2nd from 1pm. A great lunch menu is available for all the family. We are kicking off with this event to promote Paddy's as a venue where the whole family can enjoy a meal and relax - something that is very hard to do when eating out with kids! 
Kids will eat free (from our new healthy kids menu) with the purchase of an adult meal as well as kids entertainment from 1.30pm-3.30pm. 

Some of you may not have seen the large beer garden areas, including the grassed area beside the bistro. I worked there for two years without even knowing there was a fountain/water feature outside. On tap will be : Pilsner, Choc Porter, Pale Ale, Wheat, IPA, Lager, & our light beer, The Unleaded - & only $2 per middy. 

Brew-Crew Days - You & four friends spend a day in the brewery. You crush the grain, mash-in, ask the brewer any brewing or cricket related question you can think of, shovel out the mash tun, throw some hops in the kettle, pitch some yeast in the fermentor and lunch in the bistro with a few beers. We are giving away our first Brew-Crew day as a lucky door prize on May 2nd, simply purchase a Paddy's beer to go in the draw

Stay tuned for upcoming events - tasting nights, beer dinner & brew crew sessions. If you have any other suggestions, please drop me a line.


Hope to see you there.

Cheers 
Gerard

If you love beer & want to add others to our mailing list, please email [email protected] with the name & email address.


----------



## Pumpy (9/4/09)

Great News Gerard that sounds good value I will be there. 

better than the Taphouse spent a hundred bucks and still came out sober "Ever get the feeling you've been cheated? .... Lydon


Pumpy


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (10/4/09)

Welcome back Gerard. I can't be there but will endeavour to come in the next few months.


----------



## Stuster (10/4/09)

Sounds great, Gerard. Looking forward to getting out there sometime soon. :beer:


----------



## Barry (10/4/09)

Hope to get there. Is Strathfield the best station to get off? Also congratulations on the medals Gerard, well deserved :beer: :beer:


----------



## Stuster (10/4/09)

Barry said:


> Hope to get there. Is Strathfield the best station to get off?



Flemington's the one, Barry.


----------



## smollocks (10/4/09)

Barry said:


> Hope to get there. Is Strathfield the best station to get off? Also congratulations on the medals Gerard, well deserved :beer: :beer:




The best station is Flemington, but you might need to change trains at Strathfield as Flemington is only a minor station.


----------



## KingPython (10/4/09)

Any chance of yeast slurry?


----------



## Barry (10/4/09)

Thanks I will catch a train to Flemington. Google maps located the pub just north of Strathfield?!?


----------



## Barry (10/4/09)

I just realised that I will be catching a train to Bulli for the big brew day at Ray's. Sorry to miss the session at Paddy's.


----------



## Gerard_M (10/4/09)

King Python said:


> Any chance of yeast slurry?



I am getting some 1.2 litre buckets for yeast slurry. There will be Ale or Lager as I am trying to be secretive & up myself. By me a beer & I might tell you what the exact strain is.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## KingPython (10/4/09)

No worries, much appreciated just might do it. I've always wondered what the unleaded was.


----------



## PostModern (10/4/09)

Barry said:


> I just realised that I will be catching a train to Bulli for the big brew day at Ray's. Sorry to miss the session at Paddy's.



Oh yeah! I knew I had something on the calendar!


----------



## RetsamHsam (22/4/09)

I'll be going to this.. It will be my birthday too so if anyone feels like shouting me a drink you are more than welcome


----------



## gap (22/4/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> I'll be going to this.. It will be my birthday too so if anyone feels like shouting me a drink you are more than welcome



It is my Birthday on that day also. I will have to talk my family to take me there .

Regards

Graeme


----------



## Gerard_M (24/4/09)

Not long now, on tap will be : Pilsner, Choc Porter, Pale Ale (filtered & unfiltered), Wheat, IPA (filtered & maybe unfiltered).
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Josh (25/4/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> I'll be going to this.. It will be my birthday too so if anyone feels like shouting me a drink you are more than welcome


If I make it, I'll do just that.


----------



## RetsamHsam (25/4/09)

Josh said:


> If I make it, I'll do just that.



Thanks mate :icon_chickcheers: 

I'll hold you to that :icon_cheers:


----------



## syd_03 (29/4/09)

I'll be there, Ill shout you drink for sure.


----------



## RetsamHsam (29/4/09)

syd_03 said:


> I'll be there, Ill shout you drink for sure.



Thanks mate, I'll see you there.


----------



## Duff (29/4/09)

Gerard_M said:


> Not long now, on tap will be : Pilsner, Choc Porter, Pale Ale (filtered & unfiltered), Wheat, IPA (filtered & maybe unfiltered).
> Cheers
> Gerard



Gerard,

If you are around this afternoon I'll try and stop by as I'll be out at Warwick Farm. In Sydney for a couple of days and head south tomorrow, staying at the Coogee Bay Hotel and staying clear of the gelato...

Cheers.


----------



## Josh (29/4/09)

After all the rain and public holidays, our soccer season is finally underway this Saturday. So I doubt I'll be making it.

Have fun all.


----------



## eric8 (29/4/09)

I should be there with bells on, well maybe no bells, but I will probably have grass all over me!


----------



## KingPython (29/4/09)

I hope to be there, though kids running around.....eehhhh


----------



## Gerard_M (29/4/09)

Duff said:


> Gerard,
> 
> If you are around this afternoon I'll try and stop by as I'll be out at Warwick Farm. In Sydney for a couple of days and head south tomorrow, staying at the Coogee Bay Hotel and staying clear of the gelato...
> 
> Cheers.



Brett
Great to see you wander through the door this arvo. Too bad you won't be around on Saturday arvo. Only 2 big days of cleaning & filtering to go & then I might have a few beers on Saturday.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (29/4/09)

How often will you have the brew crew days, and will there usually be a cost associated with it? Would be cool to see a real brewery in action; assuming you don't have fermenters in the bathroom, kettles everywhere and brewing paraphenalia strewn all over the place.


----------



## RetsamHsam (30/4/09)

WeaselEstateBrewery said:


> How often will you have the brew crew days, and will there usually be a cost associated with it? Would be cool to see a real brewery in action; assuming you don't have fermenters in the bathroom, kettles everywhere and brewing paraphenalia strewn all over the place.




And is there the option to take a cube of wort home??


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (30/4/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> And is there the option to take a cube of wort home??




...or even a keg? Of each flavour?


----------



## RetsamHsam (30/4/09)

WeaselEstateBrewery said:


> ...or even a keg? Of each flavour?



Umm... Are you taking the piss??? <_<


----------



## rosswill (30/4/09)

Damian,
What time is this one kicking off? I have a commitment PM, but may be able to make it for a few hours AM.
Ross


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (30/4/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> Umm... Are you taking the piss??? <_<



....you could say that!


----------



## KingPython (30/4/09)

Don't you have to pay for these brew days normally- hence it would seem feasible that you get a cube of wort?


----------



## Doc (30/4/09)

Even though this was the first event entered on the family calendar for this Saturday, there are now five engagements listed, and I'm suspicious that after a weekend up the Hunter last weekend, and the Sydney Pubcrawl in a couple of weeks that my attendance is looking shaky.
Maybe if it is raining and my son's soccer game is cancelled I'll get a guernsey ?

Doc


----------



## RetsamHsam (30/4/09)

rosswill said:


> Damian,
> What time is this one kicking off? I have a commitment PM, but may be able to make it for a few hours AM.
> Ross



I think the official start is 1pm but I will probably be there from midday or there abouts.




WeaselEstateBrewery said:


> ....you could say that!



You Tosser!

Maybe you should exercised caution before you open your mouth.. Link 
Other breweries hold these brew days, you bring an empty cube along with you and take home a full one.
Are you always this stupid or are you just making a special effort today?

You Tosser!


----------



## KingPython (30/4/09)

Take it easy, he wanted to make a little joke that's all.


----------



## Gerard_M (30/4/09)

WeaselEstateBrewery said:


> How often will you have the brew crew days, and will there usually be a cost associated with it? Would be cool to see a real brewery in action; assuming you don't have fermenters in the bathroom, kettles everywhere and brewing paraphenalia strewn all over the place.



Yes there is a cost associated with a Brew Crew day. If you have a few mates that may like to spend a day in the brewery have a chat to me on Saturday. 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (30/4/09)

*RetsamHsam*...take it easy, was making a joke - though not at your expense, apologies if it came across that way.



Gerard_M said:


> Yes there is a cost associated with a Brew Crew day. If you have a few mates that may like to spend a day in the brewery have a chat to me on Saturday.
> Cheers
> Gerard



Thanks Gerard! Busy on Saturday but I might email you separately about this, keen to try it.


----------



## Weizguy (2/5/09)

Bump this thread!

See you guys there. Will probably meet big Stu there after his course (of study, not medication/radiation :lol: ) finishes in the city.
That's Big Stu from Newcastle. Not to be confused with Stuart's of any other type or denomination from anywhere else.

Looking forward to the Paddy's range. As it's a family day, I won't expect to see too many boobs out (apart from AHB boobs/loonies). :lol: 

See youse there  
Les


----------



## Peter Wadey (2/5/09)

Gerard_M said:


> Not long now, on tap will be : Pilsner, Choc Porter, Pale Ale (filtered & unfiltered), Wheat, IPA (filtered & maybe unfiltered).
> Cheers
> Gerard



G'day Bloke,
Alas am home minding the little bloke during his nap while girls are out buying ballet shoes.
Raising a glass in your direction.

Pete


----------



## Duff (2/5/09)

Gerard_M said:


> Brett
> Great to see you wander through the door this arvo. Too bad you won't be around on Saturday arvo. Only 2 big days of cleaning & filtering to go & then I might have a few beers on Saturday.
> Cheers
> Gerard



IPA straight out the fermenter was tasting mighty fine, hope it made it to tap for today.

Cheers.


----------



## KingPython (4/5/09)

I missed out, had more mundane but important things to do. Maybe next time.


----------



## RetsamHsam (4/5/09)

I was there, the beers were good. What happened to the lucky door prize though??


----------



## petesbrew (4/5/09)

I had to build my nano-brewery-garage. Even knocked back OT for it. 
Sorry Gerard, had to sort my priorities.


----------

